# Flyin' G Farm ~ 2015 Due Dates



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone! We are hoping to get our cams up and running this weekend. For now, we will likely just have 2 up and running, and will add 4 more a little later. The first 2 on camera will be:

Flyin Gs American Beauty (aka "Chloe"), palomino AMHA/AMHR mare ~ 300 days on February 9th, 330 on March 12th. We are hoping Chloe hangs on to this foal. To date, she has had 4 foals, 2 fillies and 2 colts, but she has aborted both colts between 8-9 months along, so we are past that, but she still makes me nervous. With her fillies, she foaled around 320 days. As of this morning, she is starting to bag up. Chloe is in foal to Sundance LB Assured, ASPC/AMHR/AMHA Stallion, making the foal she is carrying a paternal sibling to Reserve National Grand Champion SMO Bolero De Suerte. Chloe is a very sweet mare and for her fillies, she had easy births. Actually she foaled on her own without complications with her colts also. She was born on our farm (she is a daughter of Bequest listed below), so she is very comfortable having us in her stall.

"Bonnie" is a black ASPC/AMHR/AMHA mare in foal to a palomino pinto ASPC/AMHR/AMHA stallion. Bonnie is here to foal out and then be rebreed to one of our stallions, so she is not owned by us. Bonnie is a maiden mare and while she is warming up to us a little bit, she is still cautious around us. She will let me check her bag without any issue, so I am thankful for that! Bonnie was pasture bred April 15-August 1st, and based on witnessed breedings, I am told she is due approximately April 20th. Bonnie is a bit "puffier" in the bag than I would have anticipated for a maiden mare, so that in addition to her being a maiden mare made me decide she will be on camera too just in case. I don't have any pictures of Bonnie to share, but Chloe and Sun are pictured below.

Once we get our other cameras up and running, we will have 4 additional mares due in April. They are:

Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway, aka "Bequest" (black AMHA/AMHR) ~ Due 4/11/15, in foal to Sun

Fowler Boomers Exotica Lovesong, aka "Teaka" (silver bay pinto AMHA/AMHR mare) ~ Due 4/3/15, in foal to Sun for a full sibling to last year's colt, she went 360 days last year, which is not her norm!

Royal Polished Gold, aka "Polly" (palomino ASPC mare) ~ Due 4/17/15, in foal to MO Breaking News EDV for a full sibling to the bay roan filly born last year, she went 358 days last year!

Sorrel pinto (not sure of her barn name yet), AMHA/AMHR mare, also a maiden mare.

I will post the cam link once we are officially up and running!

Tracy


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2015)

Lovely mares.


----------



##  (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm so glad to see you and your lovely mares back!! Can't wait to see what they are all hiding, since you got such beauties last year!! And I'm glad that Chloe has gotten past her 9th month. Maybe she's carrying another filly, or will. surprise you with a healthy, beautiful colt!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome back Tracy.

Lovely mares , looking forward to seeing what they produce for you this year


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 26, 2015)

Can't wait to see some babies. Beautiful girls


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone! We did test the cams and they are ready to go. I just need to do some rearranging and we'll be good to go! The weather here has been fantastic, so we've been letting all of the girls enjoy the sunshine before it turns to rain...again...LOL.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi everyone! Chloe is now on cam. She is doing a good job of bagging up, although she's not bagged up fully yet. But, after going back through my notes, for her 2 live full term foals, she foaled at 315 and 320 and did not have a full bag either time, and really gave no warning. She is 315 days today. She was acting off a few days ago, so I have a halter buzzer on her just in case.

My other mares aren't doing much of anything yet, so for now I want to keep the cam on just Chloe. Feel free to call or text me if you see anything you think I need to be aware of. My number is 253-405-6312.

The cam link is: www.marewatchers.com/cam/flyingpop.html

Tracy


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 24, 2015)

Just called you to say I think you should check her. I've been watching her for a while and she's lying down. Lifts her head from time to time to look around but has stayed lying down. Could be her way of resting as I don't know your mare and my first time watching her. Hope you don't mind my calling. She's probably napping. I have a foal due any second so I worry a lot.

She just got up so I'll stop worrying.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the call Sara, please NEVER worry about calling me. I just happened to have been on the phone so couldn't answer your call. Chloe lays down A LOT...she REALLY loves her naps and takes quite a few throughout the day and she tends to stay down for long periods of time. This is pretty normal for her



Thank you again for calling me...I really appreciate the eyes!

Tracy


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 24, 2015)

So glad to know it was okay to call. I felt so foolish when I saw her get up. I've got those pre foaling jitters.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Feb 24, 2015)

LOL, I totally understand



But please never feel foolish to call or text me...I don't EVER mind at all.


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't think there is anyone here that will mind getting a call about something that seems "odd" or you think needs an owner's look-see. Better to know someone is watching and caring about these special ladies and little ones!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, we are making progress! Tonight Chloe has a firm, very warm bag, she's had no tail resistance for weeks, and she's overall miserable. She also pooped 5 times in only a couple of hours (normal, not runny poop). So hopefully she won't make us wait much longer


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2015)

Hoping to read an announcement any time now!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 8, 2015)

Very exciting, so many babies to come!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 9, 2015)

We are STILL waiting...full firm bag, nipples filling in finally, and she was puffy/elongated this morning (although she had been laying down a lot prior to me checking her). She's been extremely uncomfortable and laying down A LOT. Hopefully not much longer!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 9, 2015)

Awesome!!! Hope next post is involving a fluffy,whiskery, joyful foal :-D


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 9, 2015)

Best of luck Tracy


----------



##  (Mar 10, 2015)

So how is she coming? Waiting excitedly!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 11, 2015)

We are STILL waiting...I'm not sure what she's waiting on!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 11, 2015)

Sunny green pastures with rolling hills


----------



##  (Mar 11, 2015)

Just being a typical mare, I guess. Keep us posted. We're praying for an uneventful foaling and can't wait to see this little one!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 18, 2015)

We have a palomino FILLY born last night at 8:30 pm!!! She is gorgeous, I'm totally in love




. I posted a picture on our farm page on FB, it's a terrible picture but she's not cooperating with me! Lol. Flyin' G Farm is our page .


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2015)

Congratulations Tracy, cant wait to see some pics


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2015)

Congratulations for the third baby born in the last 24 hours!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures as I don't do FB, so I hope you'll post the pictures here as well! She sounds beautiful.... can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations. She sounds amazing!!! Can't wait for photos.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations excited to see pics :-D


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 19, 2015)

Here she is. This is a not so great picture of her at about 8 hours old, that really does her no justice. She is so dainty and refined with super tippy ears and a gorgeous head. I think she will have 4 socks (she has 4 white hooves), she has a blaze and I think at least one blue eye. The stalls is kind of dark, so it is hard to tell for sure. Hopefully the weather will cooperate this weekend and we can get her outside for more (hopefully much better) pictures that show just how pretty she really is in person!

Our next 2 mares due are bagging up, so we should have them on camera hopefully this weekend.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, she is beautiful! I am sure you are over the moon thrilled with her. I sure would be. Congratulations on a beautiful girl. And I love her long legs.


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2015)

Congrats! Palomino is my favorite.


----------



## KLM (Mar 19, 2015)

Yay! Congratulations on a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2015)

What a lovely girl, many congratulations


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 19, 2015)

Very cute beautiful dish. And wow those legs!!! I think my girls will be having stumpy babies, since all the legs have been taken lol


----------



## Brody (Mar 19, 2015)

Congrats! She does look super refined in the picture. So if she looks this good in a 'bad' picture, can't wait to see what the next round of photos shows!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 19, 2015)

Aw she's a beaut! Congrats!


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2015)

She is definitely dainty and refined, and the legs are so long and wonderful! I'd be very excited, too! Can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 19, 2015)

congrats on your new little beauty


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2015)

What a gorgeous little girl - many congratulations -cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 20, 2015)

She is so pretty. I love the blonde color! I can't wait to see a better pic. Especially of her eyes!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 23, 2015)

Really loving this filly! I think her registered name will be Flyin Gs Assured Beauty (Sundance LB Assured x Flyin Gs American Beauty). She's quite a little firecracker too. We haven't had very good weather, so I've still not had a chance to get her outside, but they are saying it will be better later this week. I hope they are right!

We have the rest of the mares online now also. Top left is Bequest (black)/Teaka (pinto), top right is Bonnie (black), bottom left is Maize (pinto), and bottom right is Chloe/filly. Bequest and Teaka are doing a great job of bagging up, but aren't quite ready yet. Teaka has waxed before every one of her foals. They both get full tight bags, so I anticipate them giving me warning. Teaka is 330 on April 3rd, Bequest is 330 on April 11th.

Bonnie and Maize are maiden mares, so who knows what they will do. Bonnie has started bagging up, but has a ways to go from being close to what I consider ready, but we of course are keeping an eye on her. She was pasture bred from March 15-August 1st, but I have been told they anticipate her being due around April 20th (I don't know what date they consider a due date, she was purchased in foal and belongs to a client). Maize is 330 days on April 25th and she is also a client horse. Maize is not yet bagging up and we actually are still having a bit of a battle checking her. She gives in eventually, but we are still having to battle through it! LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2015)

She is so beautiful!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 23, 2015)

Perfect name


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2015)

Stunning.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2015)

She is just gorgeous congrats


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2015)

A perfect name for a perfectly beautiful little lady!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 24, 2015)

She certainly is a Beauty!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 24, 2015)

I just can't wait for next year when it's my turn! I hope I get so lucky, such a gorgeous baby.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry, just had to post a couple more pics. We were finally able to get her outside for a little bit. She definitely has 2 blue eyes with eyeliner. Just love her!

Our other mares are progressing nicely, but not quite ready yet.


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2015)

What a beautiful baby! She's a keeper!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Two blue eyes! And eye liner, very pretty. Congrats sire and dam really worked hard for you this year


----------



## Kim P (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 29, 2015)

Pretty Girl.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your babies!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 29, 2015)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love her color and she has a really pretty head/face!! She will definatly be a pretty little lady when grown up!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry, I'm WAY behind on updates! Teaka foaled on April 2nd, a sorrel pinto colt by Sundance LB Assured. This is full brother to the bay pinto colt, Max, that we had born last year. I think his name will be Flyin Gs Assured To Be A Hotrod, barn name Hotrod, because he always seem to be going...and harassing his mom...he's quite a fireball! LOL I'll attach a couple of pictures of him. He is paternal brother to Reserve National Grand Champion, SMO Bolero De Suerte, who is owned by Alliance Miniatures, in addition to many other World/Nationally titled foals.

And this morning at 3:45am, Bequest had a gorgeous, ultra-refined black colt also by Sundance LB Assured. No pictures yet, I will hopefully be able to get some by this weekend





Now we are waiting on 2 maiden mares who are due later this month!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations on the two new arrivals, cant wait to see pics of your black colt





Teakas foal is lovely , congratulations


----------



## KLM (Apr 9, 2015)

LOVE that colt! and born on my birthday


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

Beautiful boy!!! Congratulations!!! As Ryan said can't wait to see pics of the black colt as well


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2015)

Simply stunning! Congratulations, and can't wait for pictures of your new little one, too!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 10, 2015)

Happy way belated birthday KLM!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is Bequest's colt born the 9th. He is ULTRA refined and much nicer than my pictures show. Bequest wasn't too excited about us getting close LOL. I haven't named him yet, waiting to find the perfect name for him


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

He is lovely


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

Beautiful! Love those black stallions!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 17, 2015)

So cute!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 17, 2015)

oops. think i mixed up 2 foals. Your guy is the "Little Black". the other is a grulla.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh I just love him!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 17, 2015)

Beautiful boy


----------

